# BMG or Vermeer Grapple



## squad143 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm going to (hopefully) upgrade my mini skidsteer from a Thomas 25g to a Ditchwitch SK650.

I currently running a BMG and I'm considering switching to a different grapple. I've been looking at a Vermeer grapple. For those of you that have used both, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 19, 2013)

I haven't used the vermeer yet but I just saw one at the dealer the other day. The locking swivel seems like a good idea. Do you know the weight of it? It seemed like it would be heavier than the BMG.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 19, 2013)

I wouldn't buy either one.
Have you looked at the Ryan's Equipment grapple that comes with a rotator?
That is what I'm planning to get this summer for my 650. Currently using a Versatech grapple bucket. It gets the job done, but other than that I don't have much affection for it.


----------



## dbl612 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> I wouldn't buy either one.
> Have you looked at the Ryan's Equipment grapple that comes with a rotator?
> That is what I'm planning to get this summer for my 650. Currently using a Versatech grapple bucket. It gets the job done, but other than that I don't have much affection for it.



ryan's equipt. makes good gear an are very helpful and easy to deal with.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 20, 2013)

I spent a fair bit of time at Expo last November looking at the miniskid grapples, and the folks at Ryan's were really helpful. I can't remember exactly, but I don't think the Vermeer grapple is much cheaper than Ryan's either.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I've used a buddy's Vermeer mini that had the Vermeer grapple on it and was looking for others thoughts.

I have been looking at a very lightly used Vermeer grapple which I ended up buying today. It was half the cost of a new one and had seen less than a few weeks of work.

A rotating grapple would be optimum, however they are very rare on the used market. Heck, any grapple is difficult to find. I found this one by chance.

Now I'm just waiting on the SK650 deal to materialize.


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 25, 2013)

so excuse my ignorance but how does the rotator work on the ryan's grapple? There is only one hydraulic lever so how do you control the grapple and the rotation at the same time?


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 26, 2013)

the Ryan's one comes equipped with an electric/hydraulic valve thingy, ('scuse the terminology) and a 12V toggle switch. 

Congrats anyway on the Vermeer purchase, Chuck. At that price I likely would have also foregone the rotation option.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Congrats anyway on the Vermeer purchase, Chuck. At that price I likely would have also foregone the rotation option.



Thanks Dave

Did some searching. Here are the weights of the grapples:

BMG: 200 lbs

Ryan's grapple: 240 lbs

Vermeer LG42: 270 lbs

While pushing the Vermeer grapple into the back of the pickup yesterday, I could tell it was considerably heavier than the BMG.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 26, 2013)

The weight of my 48" Versatech grapple bucket has gotta be 350 lb (or more). Too heavy.
Even with added counterweights to the operator platform, the machine will try to do a headstand if carrying anything really heavy on any kind of downhill grade.


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow ryan's grapple is really looking to be pretty good, only forty pounds over the bmg with a rotator.

Extra weight is really a big deal when you are using a mini skid. That extra 70 lbs is ten percent of the weight limit on some machines (not my sk650!)

I really like the big grapple buckets in theory but the weight is the reason I stay away from them. The problem with just having the bmg is it doesn't really do to well lifitng large diameter wood. I usually end up bringing my forks out as well and use them for the big wood, they are really light weight so it increases the lift capacity.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 26, 2013)

I used my Thomas 25G to unload the grapple from the pickup today. The mud is on it from yesterday, when it fell out of a Bobcat's bucket while loading it.


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 26, 2013)

very nice, looks like a badass grapple. I really like the way the hoses are run compared to the bmg. It will be a nice compliment to your sk650!


----------



## squad143 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, I can't wait. 

I talked to the dealer I'm going to buy it off of yesterday. They are in the process of going over the machine, changing fluids, filters and repairing any leaks and broken parts. 

I have plans to go and pick it up in early March.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 26, 2013)

Brandt Tractor in Milton, Chuck?
That is where I got mine.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Brandt Tractor in Milton, Chuck?
> That is where I got mine.



No, I'm going on a road trip to the States. My friend that has the Vermeer S600tx and I are going to take his 5th wheel trailer and while we're down there pick up some attachments as well. I believe he is looking to purchase a grapple bucket, auger and forks and I have plans on the SK650, a bucket and some forks as well.

We plan on dropping by a few dealers and if we see anything else.... well, who knows. At least well have room on the trailer.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds like fun!
My forks and grapple bucket were shipped from Thunder Bay from a contact that ArborPro gave me. Haven't used the forks much, but they are nice to have for sure.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (May 13, 2013)

i have that same exact vermeer grapple forsale , who wants to make me a fair offer


----------



## PassionForTrees (May 13, 2013)

Hey Guys, I am not bursting in on your grapple topick with out some serious experience here, I have used the mini's and the mid size machine and the large one's. Here's what I chose to do and for real to each their own, and that' s just fine, just sharing my thoughts here. So I decided to purchase the tractor route, have the grapple root rake 72" also the forks and the bucket. I have had unbelievable luck with it all. I can pick stuff up and move it or load it with ease, I mean big stuff. we might be far in the back of a building for say and have to drag everything out, long drag, no access with bucket or chipper, so I drive the tractor loader grapple rake to the seriously piled high all butts facing the right direction you choose and brab the whole pile keep the load low and stack to the chipper. takes the place of 3 guys. I can pick up pretty heavy loads of wood and lot's of pieces disappear from the job quickly. The forks I mainly use for lifting the spray tank up into the truck or anything on pallets. The bucket well, you get the picture.. My question has been for you mini guys. I very rarely ever find a situation where I would love a smaller unit to bring back and forth smaller quantities. So what is the main advantage of the mini's. I have seen them cost just as much and more than some of the tractor choices I have seen. I have the 3 point hitch on the back of the tractor to attach the chipper to get to tight areas in back yards towing with the tractor, the versatility is sweet. Here are some pics and would welcome your thoughts and advantages of the mini's.


----------



## treeman75 (May 14, 2013)

We did a two maple removals yesterday in a back yard with a fence and the gate was 36". To get everything out was up hill and between houses with a air conditioner on the neighbors side. I have a vermeer s600tx and without it the job would of sucked bad! I do alot of jobs like that. Your tractor is nice and im sure it does alot of work for ya.


----------



## treeman75 (May 18, 2013)

View attachment 296082
View attachment 296083
View attachment 296084

This is why I love my mini. We used it to get the brush and all the wood out. I do a lot of trees in tight spots like this.


----------



## defensiblespace (May 25, 2013)

The BMG at 200 lbs with a 52" opening is hard to beat. The rotator is useless extra weight in my opinion. In the 2 years I've had my BMG, I've probably stepped off my sk650 less than 10 times to manually rotate the grapple.


----------



## treeman75 (May 25, 2013)

defensiblespace said:


> The BMG at 200 lbs with a 52" opening is hard to beat. The rotator is useless extra weight in my opinion. In the 2 years I've had my BMG, I've probably stepped off my sk650 less than 10 times to manually rotate the grapple.



I agree, I have a BMG on my vermeer and a power rotater would be a waste of money.


----------



## sharkfin12us (May 28, 2013)

*beaver squeezer grapple*



squad143 said:


> I'm going to (hopefully) upgrade my mini skidsteer from a Thomas 25g to a Ditchwitch SK650.
> 
> I currently running a BMG and I'm considering switching to a different grapple. I've been looking at a Vermeer grapple. For those of you that have used both, what are your thoughts?




I have an sk650 with beaver squeezer rotating grapple 53 " wide opening.Cant beat rotating grapple.Ive had this grapple for year and half.Still going strong well made. price was $5050 im happy.Hope that helps


----------



## squad143 (May 28, 2013)

I ended up buying a very lightly used Vermeer grapple and just recently a used Vermeer s600tx at an amazing price. 

One of the advantages the Vermeer has over the BMG is that it can be "fixed" or locked onto position. I have found that to be advantageous on several occasions.

I was thinking of keeping my wheeled Thomas 25g because it is a lot more turf friendly, but I'm running out of room in the garage.


----------



## HoosierKid (Jun 14, 2013)

*Bmg*

As with anything repeated use, you get bettet. The simplicity of the bmg has an quicker learning curve than the rarely used rotator.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jun 14, 2013)

*Rotator*

How do you fiqure rotator is rarely used if you dont own one.Its great for getting through tight areas example 36" gate.You can stop and position branches or wood how you want.I use it all the time.Once you own one then you will know.


----------

